#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Θεμελίωση: μείωση διατομής πεδιλοδοκού / μείωση οπλισμού

## annats

Έχω μια περίπτωση θεμελίωσης με πεδιλοδοκούς , σε κτίριο από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία . Το κτίριο είναι διώροφο με υπόγειο. Ένα τμήμα του υπογείου, δεν είναι έχει κτίσμα από πάνω. Θα ήταν σωστό να μειώσω τη διατομή της πεδιλοδοκού σε εκείνο το τμήμα (φοβάμαι μήπως έχω διαφορετικές καθιζήσεις, μιας και ο τοίχος πάνω θα είναι ενιαίος); Ή θα ήταν προτιμότερο να μειώσω τον οπλισμό της στο τμήμα αυτό; Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Xάρης

Ήδη με την εσχάρα πεδιλοδοκών έχεις κάνει ένα σημαντικό βήμα για την μείωση των διαφορικών καθιζήσεων.
Αν (ορθά) δεν επιθυμείς μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις των αναπτυσσόμενων τάσεων εδάφους, τότε θα πρέπει να μειώσεις/αυξήσεις τα πέλματα των πεδιλοδοκών αναλόγως.
Καλό θα ήταν να έχεις λογισμικό που να σου παρουσιάζει οπτικά το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## annats

Ευχαριστώ

----------

